# Drag Racing Dec.3



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I propose a "King of the Mountain" day! Stuff as many batteries in as you can, or run Yamaha YZ450F!  I think we know by now the track will only hold so much horsepower so its up to the tuner and the driver to make their fastest runs.

I havent figured it all out yet, but what Im thinking is, one guy runs the starting light while another guy with a stop watch stands up somewhere high enough to see the light, and the finish line. We each lay down 3 timed runs for an average ET. Then we pair off somehow. Im not sure how thats done yet. lol


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Okie Dokie*

I'm Game!

Trying to set up a trip to SA Saturday so that would mean a Full Weekend of PULLING THE LEEEVER! err Drag Racing.

Anyone else?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Most likely Ill haveto work on the 2nd. Its inventory time and I allways get picked. Something about being able to count qualifies me for the last 22 years. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My 8 turn should be here tomarrow!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ha!*

Now we know why you brought forth the challenge!

Have you found a way to keep your front end down yet? :rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I might save the motor for SAMDRL. I dont think I can handle more power. lol

I hope I can keep the front end down. I moved everything forward.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's probably a fine line between wheelie and maximum traction. You may need to move the batts forward just a hair at a time until it barely picks the front wheels up.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm a no-show for the 3rd. Car is still not done and I have a Brownie's event with my daughter that afternoon. I'll catch ya'll soon.

BTW - not to change anything drastically, but any chance you guys move the T&T times to the Sunday afternoons? I may be able to make those better. Just wondering - not trying to change anythings just on my account.

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hmmmm???*

Still no takers for going to SA This Saturday? Sounds like AC and Myself so far. Share fuel costs. Carpool????

COME ON FOLKS!!!


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Still no takers for going to SA This Saturday? Sounds like AC and Myself so far. Share fuel costs. Carpool????
> 
> COME ON FOLKS!!!


I would love to go check it out, but I may be in the woods this weekend. I should have chassis and radio in hand this week. Now I need to get batt pack and ECS and a good motor and I should have my car ready to run.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*It's the CFOs B-day!*

Regrets, guys. The 3rd is my wifes birthday so I can't make it. She supports my racing 100% so it's my turn to support her in whatever her selection is for the day. See you alls next time. Good luck; have fun. //AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Regrets, guys. The 3rd is my wifes birthday so I can't make it. She supports my racing 100% so it's my turn to support her in whatever her selection is for the day. See you alls next time. Good luck; have fun. //AC//


Howdy AC! From all of us at 2Cool, wish your wife a Happy Birthday from your RC buds!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Here too!*

She's a Keeper so treat her good!

Wish her the best from ole Bigmax too!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Tell her Happy Birthday from the Carter Clan!!!:fireworks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im gonna go ahead and pull out all the stops. Im putting in the Hemi!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Uh Oh!*

I can see it now. Count down and LIFT OFF!!!! WHERED SHE GO??????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I can see it now. Count down and LIFT OFF!!!! WHERED SHE GO??????


I never seen a motor like this bro! I had to take the valve covers off to remove the springs. I have never seen brushes that big before either. Things have changed since 2000.

I think Ill try it! 

Hopefully I can keep the front end down.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary...you may want to warn the accual airpalne guys across the road!!!
You know they have DSM for air now!! Might just have to swap from the surface stuff if you can't keep it out of the air.:headknock
I'm pullin for ya!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Gary...you may want to warn the accual airpalne guys across the road!!!
> You know they have DSM for air now!! Might just have to swap from the surface stuff if you can't keep it out of the air.:headknock
> I'm pullin for ya!!


Well bro! I just got done breaking the motor in. I dont have a motor stand so I had to hold it during break in. I was using a 3 cell pack of half dumped 3000s and some aligator clip/wiring thing I picked up from Wallyworld. It melted the crimped connection between the clip and the wire. So I broke that rig down and soldered it all nice nice. I guess because of not having that resistance that I have allways had, the motor spun out of my hand and made its way to Newark!  Tearing up half my pit table along the way! LOL

After break in, naturally I have to mount in the car and do a bench test. I do truely belive I have a Drag Spec Freak of Nature! 
:doowapsta

I guess we wont have a turn out this weekend so Im thinking of saving the car for the future. I dont want to take the chance of tearing it up.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

If I do or don't make it to SA , I will still be at the T&T on Sunday. It may be a little chilli but It's either too hot or too cold huh? We're gonna have to move to the equator to get the Just Right Temp.


----------



## Carlos Villa (Oct 27, 2006)

I was planning to go for the T&T on Sunday but, cold weather is not good on nitro engines. I'll make it next time the weather is right. Have fun!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Huh, what??? My nitros run great in the cold!:work:


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Im gonna go ahead and pull out all the stops. Im putting in the Hemi!


Couldn't stand it. I had to order one for me too!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Couldn't stand it. I had to order one for me too!!!!


I dont know if Jim Dieter still works for Trininty or not, but you shouldnt have to do any tuning to the motor. Mine broke in fairly easy, 3 cells for about 7-8 minutes and had full brush contact.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im ready for some leever pulling action! :slimer:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Im ready for some leever pulling action! :slimer:


Fresh foams.....

Fresh motor.....

Fresh batteries....

Lots of leever pullin! GIT R DUN!!!! You are definitely strappin!!! Have fun!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A new set up and I geared up two more teeth! 

Im nervous bro! lol. I have never had these good of batteries and with the 8 quad motor, I have no idea what will happen when I pull the leever. :spineyes:

Ill have to make a few semi slow passes to get a feel for the balance of the car and make adjustments as needed. I moved the battery pack forward about an 1/8th" , gearing up two teeth and raised the rear end. Hopefully the higher gearing will "Soften" the launch a little and the higher rear end will keep the front end down.

Like Guff said, I may have to move the weight fractionaly. Right now, the weight is centerline with the battery pack. 3 1/2" from the rear axle of an 11" wheelbase. I think Im still rearward biased. Hummm!


----------



## hunterb2001 (Apr 23, 2006)

nice cars you got there


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

hunterb2001 said:


> nice cars you got there


Thanks bro! We try!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like we may have another racer. Andy Sady stopped by today and made me go through looking at all the different cars, the videos etc.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Looks like we may have another racer. Andy Sady stopped by today and made me go through looking at all the different cars, the videos etc.


That's funny, weren't we JUST talking about him?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Well guy's, looks like I won't be able to make it out again!:frown:

Someone make a couple passes for me ok? (Hopefully Gary with that wicked insane hemi he's got)

I HOPE to see you guy's at the next one!
I'm getting withdrawal's, I haven't even raced off-road in three weeks! :headknock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> That's funny, weren't we JUST talking about him?


Yea I know! He wants to run my car today. In fact, he just showed up here at El Casa del Ghetto!

We'll be out there soon!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Somebody's missing....*

Hey, where's Big Max? He still sleeping? :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slash said:


> Hey, where's Big Max? He still sleeping? :spineyes:


He's old! :slimer:

I need some Koford BiggY!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*T&T time...*

Hey Gary, what time are y'all getting started today? Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slash said:


> Hey Gary, what time are y'all getting started today? Keep those pictures coming!


Its 9:15 and Andy and I are about to head out the door.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry, I won't make it this week. Caught something in Tulsa. I can't find my socks. Later.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was COLD! 


Not much of a turnout today. Just me Biggy and Andy Sady. But it was a great day all in all! I learned some things about my car especially running the new 8x4. My car is stupid fast, and I mean, its flat out scarey. Im overgeared by about a tooth and no matter what I did, it would lift the front end. I tried a couple of gradual movements of the battery pack and then just gave up and moved them as far forward as I could and it still lifted the front end. I ended up having to tape my old transponder wieght simulator thing to the nose of the car to keep the front end down. LOL

I was able to get decent runs in then. Im guessing my car was running in the mid 2s on a very bad surface. Thats a pretty intense feeling running that fast and not knowing what the car will do. Will it blow over, or break loose, or EXPLODE??? :spineyes:
I know Ill have to tear the battery pack down and spread it out, like running 2 cells in front of the pull bar mount and move the speedo behind the batts, or something like that. Ill have to find where the CG is now with the added weight up front and duplicate that. Also, were gonna have to find another place to run. My new tires are shot allready due to too much horsepower and the rough surface. I have new tires on the way and will save them for SAMDRAL. Im pretty fired up with this car, I LOVE IT and I think its a 2 second car on a good track.

Long time racer and an old friend, Andy Sady ran it today, and I think he's hooked. For yall that know him, know he can drive with the best of em!

Now to the pics.

The first one is me and yesterdays winner in San Antonio, Bigmax pairing off. The second is after the start. Ill let him say who won! :slimer:

3rd and 4th pic is of a clown running my car.  Andy was nervous! he's never driven anything any where near this fast and had no idea what to do. lol He did good!

5th pic is of my car showing where my batts are mounted and the added weight just to keep the front end down. Without the added weight up front, the car would blow over on the line.

The last pic is of my tires. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welp. for some reason the pics came out not in the right order. lol


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Dang Gary, you need some tuffer foam or something! That's crazy. How many runs did it take to do that?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Dang Gary, you need some tuffer foam or something! That's crazy. How many runs did it take to do that?


For the place we have been running, yes! I would need firmer foams running as much power as Im running. But for San Antonio I would need the soft tires like those I was running. Were in the learning stages and what Im into right now is to test and tune the car, and myself! I knew up front I would tear the tires up but thats the only way I can get a feel for the car and what I need to do set up wise for when I go to SAMDRL.

Im running some very serious horsepower right now. Way too much for the surface that were running on right now but when the car is just right, you wouldnt belive the RUSH that Drag Racing can give! When the guys first started talking about Drag Racing, I was like, Yawn! Big deal, go straight! Whoop-de-do! LOL!

It aint like that. Its flat out crazy! 

I got about 15 runs before the tires were shot!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ooopps! I shouldnt of said the tires were "shot". They were done for the day but their not going into the trash can. I can "True" them up and they will be another form of set up change. Smaller diameter tires=a lower roll out=lower gearing. And a lower rear ride height!

Note that theres alot of foam left for trimming!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Ooopps! I shouldnt of said the tires were "shot". They were done for the day but their not going into the trash can. I can "True" them up and they will be another form of set up change. Smaller diameter tires=a lower roll out=lower gearing. And a lower rear ride height!
> 
> Note that theres alot of foam left for trimming!


Don't forget the diameter rule - watch how much you trim, you just may dip slightly below it if you get to close to the wheel/rim.

Looks like you boys had a good time! Just got Biggie and my body in from RAE. Got my ESC and the Lunsford turnbuckles for the steering. Just need some front skinny's and some pinions in my rollout range and I should be good to go with my bracket street racer.

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yaaaaaaahoooooooooo!!!!!!!*

FAAAARRRRRRR OUT!!!! My head has been so far up in the clouds today that I couldn't reach my computer!!! Yep Biff pull me by almost a 1/8+ of the track. He is fast!!! The experience I got in yesterdays WIN is speed helps but consistency is the key. The nerves are rattled more as you edge up the scale. Moo would have possible beat me if she hadn't broke out. But a win is a win. Great day, Great place to race and the pie was good too!!!!

Will get some more speed eventually but for now I will work on the other 2 to put them on the track. Lots to improve upon. Time will help alot.

Now to go read some more and take a nap so I can go to bed.

When do we race again?!!!!!!

Houston is now on the map! Representing!!!


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

CONGRATS. Bigmax on your first win in SA.
Glad to hear you and AC made it home OK.
Bobby


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thank you N.B.!!!*

Good to put a face with the name! A.C. took care of me and I'll have to return the favor.

This Drag racing stuff is too Cool!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry I missed it guys  Christmas lights on Mary's house and family gathering again got in the way. I had hoped to come out between the 2 but could'nt make it work. I've got M&M hobies events next 2 sundays so I,m probably done for the year. My pro mods debut will have to wait till next year possibly. GRRRRR!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nitro Bandit said:


> CONGRATS. Bigmax on your first win in SA.
> Glad to hear you and AC made it home OK.
> Bobby


Welcome to 2Cool Bobby!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Sorry I missed it guys  Christmas lights on Mary's house and family gathering again got in the way. I had hoped to come out between the 2 but could'nt make it work. I've got M&M hobies events next 2 sundays so I,m probably done for the year. My pro mods debut will have to wait till next year possibly. GRRRRR!


You didnt miss anything bro. The surface there at the park just wont cut it. Ive got my on a few other spots. Ill be off work for 10 straight days after Christmas and thatll give me plenty of time to find us a spot to run. In the mean time, I can do my T&T at work. I cant have a bunch of guys there, but I can get away with 1 or 2 more, but thats about it.


----------

